# Ring sling recommendations?



## dancingmama0721 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi mamas! DH and I are TTC #2 and I'm thinking ahead... I have a moby and an ergo, both of which I love, used often, and expect to use again. I had borrowed a friend's ring sling when my son was younger and I was going to be flying alone with him. I wanted something easier to get him in and out of, and on and off myself in case they wouldn't let me keep it on through security, and I LOVED pretty much everything about using that ring sling. I'd like to get one for the next baby and I am looking for some recommendations. I'm hoping not to spend more than $70ish. Any insight is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## gennaxo (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you mean something like a Maya Wrap? I had one for my first baby, then gave it away. For my last/third pregnancy I bought another one. I purchased it new on eBay for just under $70 with free shipping. I just checked and they still sell them. You might be able to get one for less if you search around.


----------



## Kobaby (Mar 28, 2011)

Cotton slings from Sleeping Baby Productions are gorgeous and affordable ($40)
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/proddetail.php?prod=french
You can often find Maya Wrap ring slings on Craigslist. Just be sure it's not one of the unpadded recalled ones.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Oh, you can totally get a ring sling for less than $70. I like the Maya (I like the texture and the weave). They are on Ebay for around $35 last time I checked. 

But the ring function is pretty similar (other than the shoulder fold). The main thing is that you do not want two layers of fabric (this was a trendy thing a few years back). Two layers (think like fashion fabric) is terrible for a ring sling. 

Look for woven.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I've been very happy with my Maya Wrap, much moreso than the other ring slings I've tried - it distributes the weight about as well as a single-shoulder sling can, and I really like the integrated pocket incredibly useful.


----------



## artenjoyall (Jul 30, 2014)

good,just checked and they still sell them. You might be able to get one for less if you search around.thanks


----------



## AMonday (Aug 2, 2014)

I really like ring sling wrap because it is very comfortable.


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I bring my son to work with me, and use a Maya Wrap and a SSC, depending on the situation. I've been very happy with my Maya Wraps! I can nurse him and keep on working, then when he falls asleep I can slide him onto my back so he's out of my way. And, he's now 16 months and 25lbs!  They are really great slings. I know there are a lot of fancier, wrap-conversion slings out there, but I like the lightly padded shoulder of the Maya Wrap better than the gathered/pleated shoulder...with the pleated shoulder the bottom rail of the sling would slide way down on my arm and I felt very restricted. I don't have that issue with the Maya!


----------



## alittlebithippie (Aug 17, 2014)

Hmmm I haven't heard of the Maya before. I'm expecting my first and I'm planning on getting a Sakura Bloom sling, they're not _too_ much more than the Maya. The "Pure" collection are $88 (the most affordable, all the other collections range from $140 - $400!! :bigeyes) and I've heard many good things about these slings. But now that so many of you have mentioned the Maya I'm going to have to look into that one as well before I make a final decision.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

We have a Maya Wrap and love it!! :slinggirl Here is my handy tip for distinguishing the two edges at a glance.

The one thing I am wondering about, now that the Maya is padded (I had one of the older design for my first baby): How am I going to carry the big diaper bag when my daughter is bigger and in the hip carry? Right now I put her in chest-to-chest position and put the bags on the opposite shoulder from the sling. During our daily commute, by public transit and walking, I have to carry her big diaper bag, my work bag, and my purse; that's a lot of straps, and when I tried putting the bags on the same shoulder as the sling they persistently fell off. But in the hip carry, she'll be on the side of my body with the non-sling shoulder, taking up the space where the bags would hang. :scratch

That said, I really like the new design that can go on either shoulder; I'm sure that's better for my back than putting the sling on the right every time.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I recall slipping bags under the sling shoulder - though that was pre-padding. I don't see how padding would prevent you from doing that though.


----------



## AMonday (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey after so much research on baby carrier I found a nice baby ring sling carrier brand and that is hugabub. All mothers can try it, its safe and comfortable.


----------



## lawyerlee (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a ring sling from Milky Baby Boutique on Etsy, and I like it. It's not the most luxurious fabric, admittedly, but it's good for the price and comfy for both me and my LO.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MilkyBabyBoutiqueLLC


----------

